
Europe’s disappearing cash: Emptying the tills - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21704807-some-europeans-are-more-attached-notes-and-coins-others-emptying-tills
======
herbst
> As countries become richer, they tend to move away from cash on grounds of
> security, convenience and cost.

Makes me wonder why switzerland is still pretty much on cash, at least for
typical daily needs.

